# Puppy turned 1 today!



## SVTour (Sep 24, 2015)

We celebrate with class and style. 

:birthday: YUKI SHIRO! :birthday:

Birthday girl with her hat and ice cream cone









Everyone joins in for fun on our B-Days









LOL - someone got brain freeze









Couple other pics of my little girl growing up. 3 months old - when we got her




























At 6 months









10 months









11 months


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:cake: Happy 1st Birthday lovely Yuki Shiro! You sure do know how to celebrate!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Good pups! I see you still have your fingers and cone too


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!! Very nice pics!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday *Yuki Shiro*. Enjoy your special day!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Lovely pics!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday!! Love the pictures!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Happy birthday! What did you do for them or rather what present are you getting? I am looking forward to Sammy's birthday so i can get him some agility equipment. I keep procrastinating but this year i am really keen on getting him into some serious training.


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Yuki Shiro!!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Yuki Shirro.Love your pictures. Look likes you had a blast. PS Tell your other pupper I understand the brain freeze but its so worth the pain!


----------



## SVTour (Sep 24, 2015)

Annabellam said:


> Happy birthday! What did you do for them or rather what present are you getting? I am looking forward to Sammy's birthday so i can get him some agility equipment. I keep procrastinating but this year i am really keen on getting him into some serious training.


Yeah - nothing that exciting. She gets a new collar, a knuckle bone, and the ice cream cone. :laugh: Of course, we all sing and wear the goofy party hats too 

Thanks everyone, for the birthday wishes...Yuki was very exited


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday. One white and one black. They are adorable together.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Yuki Shirro.

Love that smile in the picture by the Christmas Tree.


----------

